# rat suddenly aggresive



## fighterboy10 (Aug 15, 2009)

my rat is suddenly very relectenet to be picked up and he bites alot ive started to wear gloves help ??? :'(


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Can you give more detail? A lot of your posts seem to be a bit vague, which makes it hard for people to give advice. 

A good description of his behaviour would be useful, including answering things such as: Is he just nipping or is he drawing blood? Does he bite you inside or outside of the cage? Does he only bite when picked up and no other times?


----------



## fighterboy10 (Aug 15, 2009)

he bites not nipps he bites outside the cage he struggles when you pick him up and his last resort is to bite you so i started wearing leather gloves he let up allitle bit then i went on vacation and he got much worse when i was back he bit me on my ankle and drew blood he bites whenever hes near me


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

You have a young, possibly afraid, boy on your hand with absolutely no other rat to take his behavioural markers from. You said that his mum died, right?

He is young, only a few weeks old? Which is usually not old enough for hormones to really kick in.

If he is squeaking when being picked up, now very aggressive, I would take him to be checked over at a vet who knows rats. There is obviously something going on and most of your posts don't give us enough information to get a good picture


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

How young Ration? If he's seriously young, it sounds like pain is involved, and when you pick him up he bites because of it.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

lilspaz68 said:


> How young Ration? If he's seriously young, it sounds like pain is involved, and when you pick him up he bites because of it.


5 weeks ish I think.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Stace87 said:


> lilspaz68 said:
> 
> 
> > How young Ration? If he's seriously young, it sounds like pain is involved, and when you pick him up he bites because of it.
> ...


Completely unsocialized maybe?


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

lilspaz68 said:


> Stace87 said:
> 
> 
> > lilspaz68 said:
> ...


Who knows. The circumstances of the mothers death and what happened to the rest of the litter hasn't been given either beyond a "I don't know what killed her" kind of thing.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Ration1802 said:


> The circumstances of the mothers death and what happened to the rest of the litter hasn't been given either beyond a "I don't know what killed her" kind of thing.


They said they didn't know what killed her, then it's now due to the OP's litter cousin standing on her :-\


----------



## fighterboy10 (Aug 15, 2009)

well he was perfectly sweet now he is suddenly biting and my sister typed the i dont know thing so it was my cousin


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

fighterboy10 said:


> well he was perfectly sweet now he is suddenly biting and my sister typed the i dont know thing so it was my cousin


Oh if only I had a penny for every 'naughty little sister' who takes over the computer to post on rat forums 

What do you think about the suggestions given to you. Do you think he's in pain?


----------



## fighterboy10 (Aug 15, 2009)

well hes not doing it anymore i was useing pine chips but i switched to shredded paper and he isnt aggresive he might have been developing resperatory problems thanks for your input everyone i will post again if he turns aggresive again


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Would you not consider the possibility of respiratory problems being a greater issue than aggression? I would


----------



## fighterboy10 (Aug 15, 2009)

well i figure it was just the beggining cause now he is not sneezing at all i dodged a bullet with that one. Plus my mom surly wouldnt let me keep him if he started to hiss and stuff


----------



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

the.... the bedding made him aggressive? Is that even possible? I'm begining to agree with everyone else after rereading your posts, something isn't adding up.


----------



## fighterboy10 (Aug 15, 2009)

fine whatever if you guys dont appresiate my pressence on this forum im done GOODBYE FOREVER


----------



## chiklet1503 (Jun 12, 2009)

It's not that we don't appreciate your presence, we just really can't help you if you don't provide enough details about your situation.

Have you ever figured out if your rat is a male or female? It will help.


----------

